# How long does a female tiel hold sperm for?



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe I'm asking this. 

However since my female mated with a different cockatiel then I was planning on breeding her with. I need to know, how long should I wait before attempting to breed her with her mate. I don't want babies from her "one night stand". lol. 

Anyone have any information?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Just to be on the safe side I have heard from several breeders it is best to wait 1 month before pairing her with the male you plan on pairing her with.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the information, wow, long time, but that's ok.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I've heard that hens can retain sperm for a month, although it's most viable during the first two weeks.


----------

